# Finance Job in oil & gas industry



## Lola83 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi, 
I just got my state sponsorship for WA. Am considering giving up my current job to relocate to WA once I have my VISA approved. 
Can anyone tell me how the job market or demand is like for a finance trained role in Oil & Gas industry?

Thanks


----------

